# Problème accès NAS Synology surprenant



## Mayorkam (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème pour accéder à mon NAS Synology DS115J avec mon MBP Retina.

Ma configuration est la suivante, le tout en IP fixe:
- BBox Miami (IP 192.168.1.254)
- Synology en 192.168.1.101
- MBP El Capitan en Wifi (IP Fixe, 192.168.1.102)
- Mac mini 2006 Snow Leopard en Wifi (IP Fixe 192.168.1.103)
- Ipad 2 en WIFI 
- Ampli Marantz en Ethernet

Pour être rapide, tous mes équipements ont accès au Synology sans le moindre souci. Y compris mon ampli Hifi, c'est dire.
Pourtant, avec mon MBP, impossible, je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter via Safari ou Finder, NAS introuvable...

Quelqu'un aurait ce qui peut expliquer cela? Je me suis cassé la tête la dessus pendant des jours, je ne comprends pas!!! 

Un grand merci pour votre aide!

Bonne journée


----------



## drs (7 Août 2016)

Regarde aussi le masque, qui devrait être en 255.255.255.0 partout (et la passerelle en 192.168.1.254, bien que ça fonctionne sans pour l'accès local).
Est ce que tu peux faire un ping du mbp vers le syno?


----------



## Mayorkam (7 Août 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse!

Le masque est ok partout, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé.

Je n'avais pas fait de ping via MacOS, mais je viens de le faire, voici le résultat:


PING 192.168.1.101 (192.168.1.101): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
ping: sendto: No route to host
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
ping: sendto: Host is down
Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
ping: sendto: Host is down
Request timeout for icmp_seq 6
ping: sendto: Host is down
Request timeout for icmp_seq 7
ping: sendto: Host is down
Request timeout for icmp_seq 8


Donc effectivement, mon MBP ne voit pas le NAS... Ahhhhh je ne pige pas!!!


----------



## kaos (10 Août 2016)

Et en Ethernet ? tu peux y accéder ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2016)

Tu as essayé de changer l'IP fixe puis de tout redémarrer (y compris t'a box ou ton routeur) ?
C'est comme ça que j'ai résolu un problème similaire. J'ai galéré comme pas possible avec ça  (je me souviens encore de l'IP fixe qui ne voulais décidément pas passer : 192.168.1.24, c'est dire...)


----------



## Mayorkam (10 Août 2016)

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'adaptateur ethernet pour mon MBP... Ça m'embête d'acheter ça, alors que je n'en ai pas le moindre intérêt en temps normal


----------



## Mayorkam (10 Août 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu as essayé de changer l'IP fixe puis de tout redémarrer (y compris t'a box ou ton routeur) ?
> C'est comme ça que j'ai résolu un problème similaire. J'ai galéré comme pas possible avec ça  (je me souviens encore de l'IP fixe qui ne voulais décidément pas passer : 192.168.1.24, c'est dire...)


Alors tout à bien été redemarré, mais je n'ai pas joué plus que ça sur l'adresse ip.
Tu parles de l'adresse du NAS ou celle du MBP?

Et merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## Daffy44 (10 Août 2016)

Quelques questions
1/ le NAS est branché sur 
A) un switche
B) une box
C) en wifi (adaptateur sur le NAS) ?

Un adaptateur usb rj45 coûte 15 € et pourra servir pour des gros transferts rapides, donc sera réutilisé


----------



## kaos (10 Août 2016)

A première vue,_ je peux me tromper_ mais certains équipements réseaux ne sont pas administrables par wifi (sécurité)
Il faut une première configuration pour activer cette fonction a tes risques et périls.

Une autre piste serait que le partage Samba/Cifs ne soit pas bien configuré, ce qui explique que les autres équipements accèdent au NAS mais pas OSX.


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Août 2016)

ElCapitan accède en smb sans pb.
Par ailleurs on peut sans pb gérer en wifi l'administration du NAS.
Pour peu que Mac et NAS soient sur le même réseau et c'est cela qu'il faudrait confirmer...


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Et en mettant le MBP en mode DHCP plutôt qu'en IP fixe?
(Peut être que l'IP fixe du MBP ne plait pas au NAS et qu'il la bloque...)


----------



## Daffy44 (12 Août 2016)

Heu...l'intéressé ne répond plus...


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Heu...l'intéressé ne répond plus...



Comme beaucoup qui viennent poser une question, à qui on donne des pistes de solution...et qui s'évanouissent dans la nature sans qu'on sache ce qu'il est advenu du problème. 

Il faudrait au bout d'un certain temps, effacer ces discussions non finalisées parce que ca pourri les résultats de requêtes quand quelqu'un ayant un problème similaire pense avoir trouvé la solution et ne fait que tomber sur ce genre d'échanges non conclusifs.


----------



## kaos (12 Août 2016)

Peut être qu'a force de trifouiller il n'a plus du tout internet ?


----------



## Mayorkam (14 Août 2016)

Hop hop, je suis bien là...!
Désolé pour le silence, mais c'est simplement dû au fait que bizarrement je n'ai pas reçu de notifications mail pour les nouveaux messages sur le sujet alors que je les avais précédemment, et en plein mois d'aout, ça ne m'étonnait pas de ne pas avoir beaucoup de réponses!
Etant actif sur d'autres forums non informatique, je déteste les gens qui disparaissent, ce n'est pas pour faire pareil...

Je viens juste de me rendre compte d'un autre truc surprenant: pour accéder à l'interface de mon ampli Marantz via son IP dans un navigateur, ça marche parfaitement avec mon iPad, et je ne peux pas avec mon MBP...
En fait, exactement le même souci que pour accéder au NAS via son IP locale!!!!
Du coup, je vais tenter de dégager l'IP fixe du MBP pour voir si c'est dû à ça comme évoqué... et je reviens de suite 

Edit: Pour info, l'iPad, le MBP et le Mac Mini sont tous sur le même réseau WIFI, et il n'y a que le MBP qui merdouille. 
Le NAS est bien en ethernet sur la box.


----------



## Mayorkam (14 Août 2016)

Je viens de passer le MBP en DHCP, il est passé en 192.168.1.19. 
Pas de changement, toujours pareil.

A quoi peut être dû le fait que comme par hasard, j'ai le même problème, toujours uniquement sur le MPB, pour accéder à l'interface web de configuration de mon Marantz? Ca vous aiguille sur une solution?
Encore merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Mayorkam (14 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> A première vue,_ je peux me tromper_ mais certains équipements réseaux ne sont pas administrables par wifi (sécurité)
> Il faut une première configuration pour activer cette fonction a tes risques et périls.
> 
> Une autre piste serait que le partage Samba/Cifs ne soit pas bien configuré, ce qui explique que les autres équipements accèdent au NAS mais pas OSX.


J'arrive à administrer via mon MacMini en wifi, donc visiblement ce n'est pas un problème d'équipement non administrante par wifi.
Sais-tu quels sont les paramètres smb ou autre que je devrais modifier? Sur le Mini en SL, je n'ai strictement rien fait comme configuration, bizarrement.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Août 2016)

Mayorkam a dit:


> Alors tout à bien été redemarré, mais je n'ai pas joué plus que ça sur l'adresse ip.
> Tu parles de l'adresse du NAS ou celle du MBP?
> 
> Et merci à tous pour votre aide!



Du NAS


----------



## bheji (14 Août 2016)

Depuis un autre équipement, va sur ton NAS et vérifie dans les propriétés que l'ip de ton mac ne soit pas bloqué. En effet sur les Syno, tu peux blacklister des ip manuellement ou le système peut le faire après x tentative d'accès infructueuse.


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Août 2016)

Depuis le Mac Mini tu peux donc accéder à l'interface du NAS.
Tu peux vérifier si dans panneau de config puis sécurité du NAS le blocage de l'ip locale de ton Mac n'est pas inscrite.

Ton Mac est en wifi les autres en filaires ? Si oui je redit qu'il faut faire un test en filaire.

Sinon vérifier ton wifi afin qu'il soit sur le même réseau que le filaire (masque iP)


----------



## Mayorkam (15 Août 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Du NAS


Alors j'ai bien essayé ce matin, en passant sur une IP fixe 192.168.1.150 (à la place de 192.168.1.150). Malheureusement pas de changement 



bheji a dit:


> Depuis un autre équipement, va sur ton NAS et vérifie dans les propriétés que l'ip de ton mac ne soit pas bloqué. En effet sur les Syno, tu peux blacklister des ip manuellement ou le système peut le faire après x tentative d'accès infructueuse.


C'était une bonne piste!
Malheureusement, non, aucune IP enregistrée!



Daffy44 a dit:


> Depuis le Mac Mini tu peux donc accéder à l'interface du NAS.
> Tu peux vérifier si dans panneau de config puis sécurité du NAS le blocage de l'ip locale de ton Mac n'est pas inscrite.
> 
> Ton Mac est en wifi les autres en filaires ? Si oui je redit qu'il faut faire un test en filaire.
> ...


Concernant le masque IP, j'ai partout le même, donc pas de souci à priori (255.255.255.0)
Alors non, tous mes autres appareils (à part mon ampli Marantz) sont en Wifi comme mon MBP (même réseau évidemment), et accèdent sans problème au NAS!!! Mais oui, va falloir que je me trouve un adapteur Ethernet pour tester, mais c'est fou quand même, je ne comprends pas que juste le MBP ait le problème!


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2016)

Mayorkam a dit:


> Alors j'ai bien essayé ce matin, en passant sur une IP fixe 192.168.1.150 (à la place de 192.168.1.150). Malheureusement pas de changement



Je n'en doute pas


----------



## Mayorkam (15 Août 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je n'en doute pas


 Tout le monde aura compris, non mais!


----------



## Daffy44 (16 Août 2016)

Ok meme réseau.Donc en faisant une session terminal tu peux faire in ping de ton NAS ? De ton ampli ? Si non alors le pb est bien de la pile tcp --> réinitialise le réseau sur ton Mac 
Si ou, pb de proxy ou de cache dns --> réinitialise les caches et vérifie l'absence de proxy ou de firewall actif


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2016)

Et un contrôle d'accès sur adresse MAC sur le NAS pour accéder à la configuration, ce ne serait pas une piste possible ? (Avec comme seul ordi autorisé, le Mac Mini dont l'adresse MAC avait peut être été saisie lors de la configuration initiale du NAS)

Depuis le Mac mini, qui peut accéder à la configuration du NAS, il faudrait regarder dans "filtre MAC" si il n'y a pas des interdictions....

Regarder aussi dans la liste de connexions si ce Mac n'ayant pas accès au NAS est quand même vu par le NAS...


----------



## Mayorkam (16 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Et un contrôle d'accès sur adresse MAC sur le NAS pour accéder à la configuration, ce ne serait pas une piste possible ? (Avec comme seul ordi autorisé, le Mac Mini dont l'adresse MAC avait peut être été saisie lors de la configuration initiale du NAS)
> 
> Depuis le Mac mini, qui peut accéder à la configuration du NAS, il faudrait regarder dans "filtre MAC" si il n'y a pas des interdictions....
> 
> Regarder aussi dans la liste de connexions si ce Mac n'ayant pas accès au NAS est quand même vu par le NAS...


Alors, je n'ai visiblement pas de rubrique filtrage Mac sur le NAS? A part si je veux en faire un point Wifi (mais pas le wifi sur mon Syno). J'ai mal cherché? 
Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est peu probable, je n'ai jamais bloqué quoique ce soit sur le NAS 

Comment fais-tu pour voir la liste des connexions sur le NAS?





Daffy44 a dit:


> Ok meme réseau.Donc en faisant une session terminal tu peux faire in ping de ton NAS ? De ton ampli ? Si non alors le pb est bien de la pile tcp --> réinitialise le réseau sur ton Mac
> Si ou, pb de proxy ou de cache dns --> réinitialise les caches et vérifie l'absence de proxy ou de firewall actif


Non, le ping ne marche pas...
Comment tu fais ces manips?

Encore merci pour votre aide... En espérant que tout ça serve à d'autres aussi!


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2016)

Je n'ai pas de Nas mais j'ai cherché sur le site Synology
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/connection_network_ap

Liste de connexion ou filtrage MAC devraient être dans panneau de configuration/ sans fil


----------



## Daffy44 (18 Août 2016)

Depuis le Mac, ouvrir terminal saisir ping adresse ip du NAS (et où celle de l'ampli)
Si le ping répond positivement alors c'est que les machines sont sur le même réseau


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2016)

Il a déjà essayé de "pinger" le NAS ... sans résultat (voir plusieurs messages plus hauts)
Mais ça ne signifie pas qu'ils ne soient pas sur le même réseau, juste que le NAS ne répond pas au ping.

Par contre, essayer un ping sur l'ampli pourrait quand même confirmer que le MacBookPro est bien sur le même réseau (et pas sur le réseau de l'appart voisin dont la livebox attribue la meme plage d'adresses... au point où on en est, on peut tout imaginer! J'ai bien un Mac qui passe son temps à se connecter à un Chromecast probablement installé chez un voisin)


----------



## kaos (18 Août 2016)

Au cas ou, moi j'utilise régulièrement le petit logiciel "LanScan" qui affiche tout les paramétres et matériels du réseau.
Pratique quand on utilise des NAS la première fois notamment.
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/lanscan/id472226235?mt=12
ou
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/40742/lanscan

A la lecture des messages précédents, je ne vois qu'un mauvais paramètre du MBP, en éspérant que le logiciel t'aide un peu.


----------



## bheji (18 Août 2016)

Ou peut etre que tu as changé le port par défaut du NAS... et du coup si tu n'indiques pas le bon port dans l'adresse d'accès, cela ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2016)

bheji a dit:


> Ou peut etre que tu as changé le port par défaut du NAS... et du coup si tu n'indiques pas le bon port dans l'adresse d'accès, cela ne fonctionne pas...



Je ne pense pas, car alors plus aucun appareil n'accèderait au NAS. 

Il faut accéder au parametrage  du NAS depuis le Mac Mini et aller inspecter les réglages Wifi et restrictions éventuelles pour comprendre pourquoi le MacBookPro n'est pas autorisé à y accéder. 

Sur le MBP chercher si un firewall bloquant les connexions sortantes et/ou entrantes sur certains ports n'est pas actif.


----------



## Daffy44 (19 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il a déjà essayé de "pinger" le NAS ... sans résultat (voir plusieurs messages plus hauts)
> Mais ça ne signifie pas qu'ils ne soient pas sur le même réseau, juste que le NAS ne répond pas au ping.



Comme le Mac  mini accède au NAS, ce denier répond.
Oui un scan réseau me semble pertinent.
Enfin depuis le temps un achat d'un adaptateur usb/rj45 à 10€ aurait permis d'aller plus vite en resolution de pb.
Bon courage


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Comme le Mac  mini accède au NAS, ce denier répond.


Il répond au Mac Mini, mais visiblement pas au MacBookPro...
Je penche soit pour un blocage au niveau du NAS (l'adresse MAC du MacBookPro ayant été exclue, où  celle du Macmini ayant seule été autorisée), soit pour un blocage au niveau du MacBook Pro (par un Firewall quelconque)


----------



## esales (19 Août 2016)

Une question bête : as-tu essayé le logiciel "Synology Assistant". Il est prévu pour trouver son NAS.


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2016)

Je pense qu'on a définitivement perdu mayorcam....


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

lol non, je suis bien là, malheureusement très occupé...
Je récupère un adaptateur Ethernet ce soir normalement. Ca me permettra de tester...

Je vais lire vos réponse de suite!


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de Nas mais j'ai cherché sur le site Synology
> https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/connection_network_ap
> 
> Liste de connexion ou filtrage MAC devraient être dans panneau de configuration/ sans fil


Alors, en fait, j'avais trouvé ceci.
Mais cela s'applique quand on se sert du NAS comme point Wifi, donc cela ne colle pas avec ma configuration 



Daffy44 a dit:


> Depuis le Mac, ouvrir terminal saisir ping adresse ip du NAS (et où celle de l'ampli)
> Si le ping répond positivement alors c'est que les machines sont sur le même réseau


Le NAS ne répond pas...
Mais bizzarement, le Marantz non plus...



r e m y a dit:


> Il a déjà essayé de "pinger" le NAS ... sans résultat (voir plusieurs messages plus hauts)
> Mais ça ne signifie pas qu'ils ne soient pas sur le même réseau, juste que le NAS ne répond pas au ping.
> 
> Par contre, essayer un ping sur l'ampli pourrait quand même confirmer que le MacBookPro est bien sur le même réseau (et pas sur le réseau de l'appart voisin dont la livebox attribue la meme plage d'adresses... au point où on en est, on peut tout imaginer! J'ai bien un Mac qui passe son temps à se connecter à un Chromecast probablement installé chez un voisin)


Donc le Ping ne marche pas, mais je suis clairement sur le même réseau: le Marantz comme le NAS en Ethernet sur la box, et le MBP (comme l'iPad et le Mac mini, également en Wifi, sont bien sur le même réseau Wifi, réseau de ma box évidemment). 
Raaaaaaa!



kaos a dit:


> Au cas ou, moi j'utilise régulièrement le petit logiciel "LanScan" qui affiche tout les paramétres et matériels du réseau.
> Pratique quand on utilise des NAS la première fois notamment.
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/lanscan/id472226235?mt=12
> ou
> ...


Merci pour le soft, sympa.
Il ne trouve pas grand chose au final: mon Windows Phone, la BBox et enfin le décodeur de la BBox. 
Mon Apple TV n'apparait pas, ni mon Mac Mini, ni tout le reste!



Daffy44 a dit:


> Comme le Mac  mini accède au NAS, ce denier répond.
> Oui un scan réseau me semble pertinent.
> Enfin depuis le temps un achat d'un adaptateur usb/rj45 à 10€ aurait permis d'aller plus vite en resolution de pb.
> Bon courage


J'en aurais un ce soir normalement. A voir.



r e m y a dit:


> Il répond au Mac Mini, mais visiblement pas au MacBookPro...
> Je penche soit pour un blocage au niveau du NAS (l'adresse MAC du MacBookPro ayant été exclue, où  celle du Macmini ayant seule été autorisée), soit pour un blocage au niveau du MacBook Pro (par un Firewall quelconque)


J'ai désactivé le Firewall du MBP depuis le début du problème.



esales a dit:


> Une question bête : as-tu essayé le logiciel "Synology Assistant". Il est prévu pour trouver son NAS.


Yep, pareil, depuis le début, mais justement, il le trouve bien dans la liste, pas de souci, sauf qu'au moment d'obtenir les infos de statut, il m'affiche "la connexion a échoué"...


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2016)

Pas de LittleSnitch non plus?


----------



## Daffy44 (20 Août 2016)

Question toute simple : en mode invité sur le MacBook c'est pareil ?


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas de LittleSnitch non plus?


Nope, en fait le MBP est récent, pas installé trop de conneries dessus, n'est pas utilisé intensivement, donc il est plutôt propre (date de mai 2016)


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Question toute simple : en mode invité sur le MacBook c'est pareil ?


Je viens d'essayer, oui, pareil!


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Pour m'amuser, je suis en train de coller Sierra sur une deuxième partition.
Vu que l'installation sera clean de tout paramètre abscons, on verra bien ce que ça donne au passage!


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Bon, c'est pareil sous Sierra avec une config toute propre!
Dommage, j'avais espéré


----------



## Daffy44 (20 Août 2016)

Et en filaire ?


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Je devrais avoir un adaptateur ce soir, je vous tiens au courant, peut-être demain si tout va bien!

Bon après midi


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Des news...
J'ai récupéré un adaptateur thunderbolt/Ethernet, désactivé le wifi sur le MBP. Et... ça marche. J'ai bien accès au NAS...
Le problème vient donc bien de la connexion wifi... je ne sais pas en revanche ce qui pose problème


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Pour info, en Ethernet, le soft Lanscan lancé avec le MBP me retrouve tous les petits contrairement à avant: iPad, Lumia, NAS, Marantz, sauf le Mini (mais je suppose que c'est parce qu'il est éteint)


----------



## kaos (20 Août 2016)

C'est vraiment un casse tete ton histoire 

Le wifi est généré par une box ? tu n'aurais pas 2 wifi actifs par hasard ? genre 1 avec une box et un autre avec un autre équipement genre répéteur ou airport extreme etc ...


----------



## antho2b (20 Août 2016)

Salut,

Le dual band est activé sur le bbox miami en mode "concurrent" ??. (2.4Ghz ET 5Ghz)

"*Les principes du Wifi Dual Band Concurrent ?*
Avec le Dual Band Concurrent, le réseau Wifi est diffusé sur 2 fréquences différentes :

la fréquence 2,4 Ghz (fréquence traditionnellement utilisée)
et la fréquence 5 Ghz
Ces 2 types de fréquences sont utilisables simultanément et indépendamment l’une de l’autre grâce au mode « concurrent »."

ca expliquerai pourquoi le logiciel cité plus haut ne voit que la moitié des appareils en wifi et la totalité une fois câblé .


----------



## Mayorkam (20 Août 2016)

Je vérifierais demain, mais j'avais normalement désactivé le 5ghz, pour tout mettre sur le 2,4.
La raison est simple: bizzarement, le 5ghz foutait le bordel pour la connexion AirPlay entre l'iPad et le Marantz, avec des coupures son (via spotify).
Bref, logiquement, pas de souci à ce niveau!


----------



## Daffy44 (21 Août 2016)

Très bien, grâce à un cable tu peux accéder rapidement à tous tes périphériques réseaux . Même si, je comprend que sur ton portable tu souhaites y accéder sans fil, pourtant, pour les gros transferts ou Time Machine ce la est très pratique.

En plus cela a permis d'avancer très vite dans le diagnostic réseau.

2 réseaux wifi l'un en 2,4 l'autre en 5 ne doit pas normalement gêner et demeurent l'un et l'autre sur le meme réseau.
Mais visiblement pas chez toi. Ton Mac est sur le 2,4 ou le 5 ? (Alt + clic sur wifi pour avoir le détail )
Essayes si possible avec un seul réseau.
Bon courage


----------



## Mayorkam (21 Août 2016)

Bon...

Ces dernières conversations sur la question des 2 réseau m'ont aidé...
J'ai trouvé!!!!!

Alors, je suis passé sur le réseau 5ghz pour voir, que j'ai réactivé pour l'occasion. Belle surprise, mon NAS apparait!
Bon, super, ça fonctionne, mais du coup, je me pose quand même la question de savoir ce qui fait la différence entre les deux réseaux... 
Et en allant trifouiller les paramètres wifi de la bbox, la seule différence (en dehors du canal utilisé, en 7 pour le 2,4ghz, en auto pour le 5ghz), c'est la ligne suivante, cochée pour le 5ghz, mais pas pour le 2,4:
*Largeur du canal à 40MHz (HT40)*
Du coup, je coche la case en question pour le 2,4, je me connecte à nouveau sur le réseau, et... miracle, le NAS apparait!!!
Je ne sais absolument pourquoi ça change tout, mais... voilà, c'est réglé (cela dit, ça n'explique pas pourquoi mes autres équipements, en wifi sur le même réseau 2,4ghz, n'avaient aucun problème malgré l'absence de ce paramètre coché, seul mon MBP était impact...)

Un grand merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

C'est pas la première fois que j'entends quelques comportements étranges avec le 5ghtz mais jamais comme celui ci !
C'est la grande loterie des box's qui utilisent des logiciels & chipstets pas très standard 

Comme le dis tres jsutement daffy44, les équipements réseaux NAS etc ne sont pas très agréables a l'utilisation en wifi.
Pour du streaming local ça va, mais pour ecrire de gros fichiers, c'est une horreur.


_J'ai par contre monté un NAS sous *Open Média vault *qui bizarrement en wifi est très rapide. Celui ci est pourtant branché en Ethernet sur mon Aextreme.
Mes autres NAS sont des NAS constructeurs (Dlink et Netgear) et en wifi ça rame comme pas possible, eux aussi sont sont sur mon airport Extreme._


----------



## Mayorkam (21 Août 2016)

Mon NAS est bien connecté en Ethernet sur la bbox, c'est l'accès qui se fait en wifi par mon MBP, iPad et autre MacMini.
Le MacMini parce qu'il est dans une autre pièce, le MBP parce que je n'aime pas les fils, et l'iPad... bah c'est évident


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Pffff j'y crois pas ! 
Ta box créer bien 2 réseaux wifi / comme on le voit sur le screenshot, il y a 2 adresses MAC (rien a voir avec apple hein )
Pensant que tu avais 1 seul réseau , donc 192.168.1 etc ... si tu as mis la meme suite d'IP, forcément tout s'explique ...
Ton MBP était bien connecté a la box mais pas au meme réseau que le NAS et c'est pourquoi j'avais flairé le truc en te demandant si par hasard t'avais pas un répéteur wifi.






https://lafibre.info/bbox-tutoriels/wifi-5ghz-bbox-sensation-7343/
https://lafibre.info/bbox-tutoriels/wifi-5ghz-bbox-sensation-7343/


----------



## Mayorkam (21 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Pffff j'y crois pas !
> Ta box créer bien 2 réseaux wifi / comme on le voit sur le screenshot, il y a 2 adresses MAC (rien a voir avec apple hein )
> Pensant que tu avais 1 seul réseau , donc 192.168.1 etc ... si tu as mis la meme suite d'IP, forcément tout s'explique ...
> Ton MBP était bien connecté a la box mais pas au meme réseau que le NAS et c'est pourquoi j'avais flairé le truc en te demandant si par hasard t'avais pas un répéteur wifi.
> ...


Pas du tout...

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, le réseau 5ghz était complétement désactivé (je l'avais fait à l'installation de la box, le 5ghz merdait avec mon iPad), et la première chose que j'ai vérifié, bien avant de venir sur le forum (je ne pose mes questions sur un forum qu'au bout de quelques temps de recherche si je bloque vraiment, suis démerdard en info, je m'en sors quasi systématiquement par moi même), était que j'étais bien sur le même réseau (donc le 2,4ghz). Je ne l'ai réactivé qu'aujourd'hui pour les tests...

En revanche, ta capture est intéressante: même si je n'ai pas exactement cette page de configuration (cela ne doit pas être la même version de bbox), on voit bien le paramètre qui a tout changé. Ce fameux "largeur de canal 40MHz" était décoché, en le cochant, tout remarche... alors que rien d'autre n'a été changé... Mais pourquoi ça change tout, ça, mystère...

Le problème n'était donc pas du tout dû à un réseau différent, il n'y en avait qu'un de possible...


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Pourtant sur le screenshot, chaque bande de fréquence à sa propre adresse MAC en bas de page ... c'est bizarre.
En tout cas ce fil ne tomberas pas dans l'oublie 
_Je doute que tu sois le seul a rencontrer ce soucis_

En tout cas si ça marche et que t'as trouvé le conflit c'est cool_._


----------



## Mayorkam (21 Août 2016)

Oui, apparement, deux adresses Mac. Mais comme on peut désactiver un des deux réseaux (ce que j'avais fait), on ne peut pas trop se tromper par la suite 
Ceci dit je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce simple paramètre change tout, ce n'est pas franchement logique...

Espérons que ça serve à d'autres en tout cas, oui!


----------



## antho2b (21 Août 2016)

Bon, content d'avoir aiguillé pour la solution , j'en profite pour squatter un peu ^^, un peu d'aide ne serait pas de trop pour mon problème :

"(Airport Extreme Wifi AC) - Problème de débit NAS ..."

Le topic se trouve quelques lignes en dessous de celui ci, si vous avez une idée ... . Lien direct


----------

